# Mediterianian house gecko



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

So this little bugged has gotten into my apartment four times. Every time I've caught and released, but since it keeps coming in should I keep it?
What would I need to keep it in?
This guys only about an inch and maybe a half, so what do I feed him?











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

If he is wild, I personally would not keep him because it would not be fair. Maybe do a bit of research and find out specifically what kind of gecko he is before attempting to care for him if that is what you want to do. You would have to keep him in a tank at least because he is so small. He probably eats small bugs outside, so you would have to find a way to provide that (small crickets and mealworms maybe?) Either way definitely try and find out what species he is or you could make some mistakes in his care. THough I would just let the little guy back outside, maybe a little further from your apartment if you do not want him wandering around inside.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Its probably not the same gecko each time. We get a lot of geckos in and around the house around this time of year. Like 30 or so each spring until around July. Usually when we find them inside, they get so scared by being caught and taken out that they don't come back. You can usually tell by the markings if its the same gecko. I would never recommend keeping an outside animal but a lot of people put here do keep the geckos and anoles they find. But they do need the same care as other store bought reptiles. Uvb and heat bulbs, under cage heating pad or in cage heat rock, one side warm, one side cool, temp and humidity gauges, substrate or carpet, a good sized tank, varied diet (worms, crickets, veggies or pellets) possible constant misting, hiding and climbing places depending on the type of gecko, calcium supplements, ECT. It will be like any other pet, needing constant care and attention. If you dont want to handle that, let it go away from your house.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

If you are going to keep it, he will need pin head crickets, the smallest you can get, a reptile carpet, heating and uvb, probably about a 10 gallon for now, no calcium sand, a lid on the tank, some way to climb closer to the heat light and somewhere to get away from the heat as well as a small, shallow bowl of conditioned water to drink and keep the humidity at a good point. Google the type of gecko and you can get specifics on humidity, heat range and whether more flat spaces are better vs climbing, leafy areas are better.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

They do a fine job of keeping roaches and bugs under control. I knew someone who kept a loose gecko in her home for this purpose. During the day it would hide out behind a picture frame, and at night it would run around the house munching on bugs. Of course, if you plan to do this you will need to make sure no pesticides are used in the house. And if you have cats then it's not really an option.


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

I know this one is the same as the last time, he's soooo skinny and has the same markings. I don't really want a reptile as a pet since I love I have a cold apartment year round and don't like to waste electricity on lights. I don't have any other pets here other than the rats. I just don't want him dying inside and the rats munching on him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

